# Preemie clothing sizing



## fightermommy

I was told Jenny should be able to wear clothes soon. Should I bother buying preemie sized clothing or just go with newborn size? She's 2 lbs 4oz. So far she hasn't been gaining weight too fast but I don't know how quickly preemies grow, I'd like to buy some cute custom-made stuff and I don't want to buy something she'll grow out of too fast. Sorry if that's a stupid question. 
Also, any recommendations for where to get cute customized preemie or newborn size clothing? Something where I could put her name on it.


----------



## Jkelmum

Asda are cheap and have them in premie sizes if your in USA then it's Walmart x


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

at 2lb i would still buy preemie. They go to 5-7lbs. My dd1 was 5.8lb at birth and was in the NICU 2wks- she wore preemie those 2 weeks. 

I found most of mine at Once Upon A Child, Goodwill, and Walmart.


----------



## madisonmommy

Preemie size is fine, newborn would be way too big still. For customized try Etsy, there are lots of cute options there like this one https://www.etsy.com/listing/279637588/personalized-preemie-bodysuit-short-or?ref=shop_home_feat_2
Otherwise, try Walmart and Amazon. I think Target had some preemie Carter's onesies too.


----------



## SCgirl

I agree with the preemie size- my son was almost 6lbs when born (not a preemie- got down to 5lbs), and preemie pants slid right off of him for weeks because he had such a tiny waist! We had a few Carter's and wal-mart sleep & plays in the preemie size that he lived in those first few weeks- I think they lasted longer than the newborn size, but every baby is different!

as far as personalized, what we did is got a multi-pack with a few solid onesies / tops and a relative with an embroidery machine put his initials on it- you could ask friends or local shops if they have one!

Hooray for growing babies- hope you both are doing well :)


----------



## vermeil

Ps make sure the clothes have buttons down the front! Can't get clothes over their heads with all those wires. Far easier to get them dressed and you have to bother them less that way.

Honestly I'd stick to just the diaper for now, I think their comfort should come first. My son left the hospital at 4lbs and preemie still fit him for a few weeks.


----------

